# Canadian Makeup Show



## honeyjr (Oct 11, 2007)

Is anyone attending this next month here in Toronto? MAC is on the exhibitors list along with Crown Industry & adesign brushes, Kryolan, Kett Cosmetics, Makeup Designory (MUD), etc. I've heard about a lot of these companies from reading posts on this site, plus my own exploring on the net. I'm especially interested in the Crown & adesign brushes.
It's on Nov 10 & 11 down at Queen's Quay.
Here's the link with all the info:

http://canadianmakeupshow.com/2007/i...0fe692179b8263


----------



## BlahWah (Oct 12, 2007)

I've never heard of this!  I doubt if I'll have time but I'd love to go if possible.


----------



## sora (Oct 15, 2008)

Oh gosh, i'd love to go


----------



## christineeee_ (Oct 16, 2008)

i'd love to go but i won't have the time.. november is full of never-ending essays and assignments :'(


----------



## scorpio88 (Oct 18, 2008)

Ah, I went to this last year. I have hundreds of photos from the event, absolutely incredible! I took the train down (4.5 hours but well worth it) and ironically it fell on my birthday (10th) last year...what a great gift. 

I added to my kit while I was there such as professional brushes for $3, it was incredible.  I think the highlight was meeting Eve Pearl and holding her Emmy! They have it again Nov. 8/9 if anyone is interested.  I highly recommend this for any professionals out there, the seminars were very informative, and it introduced me to the world of airbrushing, which I took a course for and love it.


----------



## ClaireAvril (Oct 18, 2008)

OMG i am going.. i didn't even hear about this!!
I am there!


----------



## ClaireAvril (Oct 18, 2008)

Will you be doing the 2 days.. wonder if its worth doing it?
Thanks for posting this!


----------



## ~Zoe~ (Oct 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *scorpio88* 

 
_ I highly recommend this for any professionals out there, the seminars were very informative..._

 
What about non professionals? lol
Would you recommend this for ppl who are just interested in make up for general knowledge, techniques, ideas, etc.? I'm wondering what type of audience its geared towards & what the seminars would be about specifically...


----------



## honeyjr (Nov 4, 2008)

I'm going on Saturday, woo hoo!


----------



## Odette (Nov 4, 2008)

I'm going on Saturday too.


----------



## ClaireAvril (Nov 4, 2008)

see you there!!


----------



## ShauntyXD (Nov 13, 2008)

Damnit how did I miss this... *kicking myself...HARD*


----------



## LatinaRose (Nov 14, 2008)

I'm so sad I missed this, how was it?


----------



## ~Zoe~ (Nov 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LatinaRose* 

 
_I'm so sad I missed this, how was it?_

 
Those who went -- please share details with us!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Would you go again next year?


----------



## JoyC (Nov 21, 2008)

here are some details~ 
-you can apply for the mac pro card without any qualifications there~ 
-lots of awesome discounts that makes your ticket worthwhile ie. 40% off MUFE, Face Atelier was 40% off too i think.....~ basically most counters have specials~
-the gigantic whole selection of crown brushes that's always popular coz they are super cheap
- the demo's are alright.......it's hard to see what they are doin so i didn't really care for them~ but they have some nice talks about the industry that soem might be interested~
-lots of professional brands that's hard to find except online can be found there

hths!~


----------



## metro_qt (Nov 21, 2008)

I was there on Saturday. I had so much fun.
I got alot of new brushes for great prices- 3$ to 8$,
I bought alot of cosmectics from MUFE and MAC at very good discounts, so I was able to buy pigments and other things I wouldn't ordinarily buy.

I sat in on the MAC seminar, as well as the MUFE seminar about high definition make up and foundation.

-I just wish i had more cash!


----------



## ~Zoe~ (Dec 1, 2008)

Hi ladies, thanks for sharing with us -- sounds like it was worth it! I hope I can go next year


----------

